# Motor advance 6.7 Prestolite and 13 inch GE, both at 72 volts



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Need the motor experts opinion on needed brush advance for these two motors. 

First one is a 6.7 inch Prestolite. Major looked at some photos a while back and has given me the idea that this is a tough motor (It REALLY is). It was rated at 24 volts by the rebuilder, I have been pulling with it for a couple of years at 48 volts and doing well. Now for the last pull of the year I want to see what happens/breaks at 72 volts, the max my controller will handle. Will this motor need any advance when going to 72 volts? If so how much.

The second motor is a GE 13 inch that we will be trying out for the first time next weekend. I've stripped out the 72 volt batteries and controller from my old ultralight and installed it in the new one for it's first tryout. This is a newly overhauled motor that we have set up with adjustable brush rigging. It will move up to 10 degrees in either direction. We plan on a final voltage of plus 300 and plus 1000 amps once we can afford the batteries and we get the controller built. 

Any help or advice would be appriciated.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey on your 13 inch motor do you have photos? I have a 13 inch motor as well.

What is the model number? the one I have is 375015. 

I have been very anxious as to how well this motor will do in an application!!

thanks..


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jim Husted put about a 10 degree advance on my 7.5 inch Yale for 72 volts.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Jim Husted put about a 10 degree advance on my 7.5 inch Yale for 72 volts.


JRP3,

Can you give me the initial OEM voltage on the Yale? I've been running the Prestolite at 48 volts, It was initially rated at 24. 

Don't want to zorch this motor (but if iI do, that's a good excuse to get a bigger motor, right).

In light of what you say I might just go to 60 volts. You're running that Yale at 48 volts now in the six wheeler, is that right? As far as I can tell the motor is neutral, but it has slanted brushes so it's hard to tell.

Thanks for the feedback, I didn't want to bother Jim Husted with an ignorant question right now and was hopeing for more feed back from the other motor people.

Jim


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't remember what the original voltage was, not sure I ever knew. Seems to me that 10-12 degrees advance is the standard for most voltages so I guess there is some leeway. I think Jim told me the Yale was good to about 120Volts.


----------

